# Changing Oil 2000 Frontier 4 DR 2WD V6



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

My Manual says 3 3/4 quarts with a filter change?

My Cavalier 4 cyl takes 5 quarts? How can my V6 take less?

Is this manual messed up? I've never had a V6 that took less than at least 4 1/2 quarts.

Anybody else know how many quarts to use for a 2000 Nissan V6?


Are the newer ones the same? Just sounded messed up to me.

Doing the oil change tomorrow and didn't know how much to put back in.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

hawaiibrew said:


> My Manual says 3 3/4 quarts with a filter change?
> 
> My Cavalier 4 cyl takes 5 quarts? How can my V6 take less?
> 
> ...


I have a 4cyl, so I can't help much, but when you put oil back into the engine, just put the 3 3/4 quarts and run the engine for a few minutes. Then check the level. That would be the easiest way. If you aren't too sure about doing it that way, do a search here on this forum and on the regular internet. Good luck

edit:
I just looked at the owner's manual at courtesy parts.com(because it is too damn cold to go outside and get the manual), and it said for the v6 3 1/2 qts.

check it out here: http://www.courtesyparts.com/frontier/own-man/2000-Nissan-Frontier-Crew-Cab.pdf
I also read on a forum at edmunds.com that someone had the same question, I did not search through all the pages, but the fact that someone else had the question leads me to believe that it is right if they too are seeing that it only takes 3 1/2 qts. 

It is pretty interesting that my 4cyl takes a 1/4 more than your v6.

Just whatever you do, don't overfill it!
:cheers:


----------



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

I just finished the oil change - after running the engine and topping it off it took 4 quarts even.

Hopefully I'd measure correct and it's not overfilled.

Anyone else have input on doing this change themselves?

Did it take other people 4 quarts or the 3 1/2 it says in the manual?


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Just continue to put 4qts in and you will have no poblems. Ive been putting 4qts in my dads 01 SC crew since new and its at 106k with no problems.
I also put 4qts in my 4 cyl frontier as well.


----------



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah...just seems weird to me for a V6 to take so little oil.

Okay - Hopefully using the extra 1/4 - 1/2 quart over the manual recommend amount is okay. It's all the way at the full line now.

I used to have an old chevy truck and I think it took like 7 quarts of oil to fill up....I guess technology is changing things a lot.


----------

